# Die bösen Jungs von Bayern München (2x)



## Rolli (10 März 2014)

​


----------



## Robe22 (10 März 2014)

Ich vermute mal, Du bist kein Bayern-Fan


----------



## Hehnii (10 März 2014)

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man drüber lachen.


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2014)

Bayern-Mafia


----------



## Tyrion1901 (10 März 2014)

Mia san mia

oder auf hochdeutsch: Doof bleibt doof.


----------



## Death Row (10 März 2014)

Ich finde sowas nicht lustig.....

.....sondern SEHR lustig


----------



## weazel32 (10 März 2014)

ich nenn es zocker-spezialisten^^


----------



## adrealin (10 März 2014)

*Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten 

Mia san mia

Bayern München die zur Zeit beste Mannschaft in der Welt!

Super Bayern Super Bayern Hey Hey

Wer ohne Fehl und Tadel ist, werfe den ersten Stein!*


----------



## lofas (10 März 2014)

*SPERRT DEN HÖNEß ein:angry:*


----------



## Apus72 (11 März 2014)

adrealin schrieb:


> Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten



Immer wieder dieser Spruch ...

Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand darauf kommen kann, NEID zu entwickeln wenn es um
- Arroganz
- Betrug
- Rechtsbeugung
- Doppelmoral
- menschliches Versagen im Allgemeinen etc.

geht...

Ich bin bestimmt nicht neidisch und es wäre schön, wenn sog. Bayern-Fans damit
aufhören würden, mir lediglich Neid zu unterstellen, wenn ich einfach viele der 
Repräsentanten dieses Vereins einfach nur armseelig und bemitleidenswert finde !

Danke


----------



## Jockel111 (11 März 2014)

gefällt mir


----------



## Chamser81 (11 März 2014)

Ich mache einen Unterschied zwischen Privatpersonen (und deren eventuelle Vergehen/Straftaten) und was sie für den FC Bayern geleistet haben. Und das ist aller Ehren wert. Für den Rest sind die Gerichte zuständig!


----------



## comatron (11 März 2014)

Bei solchen Spitzenkräften muss sich der Rest aber noch ganz schön anstrengen !


----------



## wolf2000 (11 März 2014)

Mir fällt nur ein, Aufrunden bitte (27,2 lt. n24)


----------



## Ludger77 (12 März 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Du bist kein Bayern-Fan



Kann es echte Bayern - Fans geben??


----------



## Tigy (15 März 2014)

adrealin schrieb:


> *Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten
> 
> Mia san mia
> 
> ...






UND ? hab ich getroffen?
...Den Stein mein ich!


----------

